# Call to undefined function: ldap_connect()



## AlexD1979 (4. März 2004)

Hallo
Ich werde noch wahnsinnig!
Nun habe ich alles schon befolgt was ich in anderen Foren zu dem Problem gefunden habe, dennoch funktioniert es immer noch nicht! 

Ich bekomme immer noch die Fehlermeldung:
Fatal error: Call to undefined function: ldap_connect() in c:\programme\apache group\apache\htdocs\php_tut\ldap_test2.php on line 15

Meine Config:
Apache 1.3.29
PHP 4.3.4 (als modul in Apache geladen)
Win 2000 SP4

Ich habe in der php.ini bei allen Extensions die Semikolons entfernt und dennoch geht es nicht. In der phpinfo() zeigt er unter Moduls auch nichts an, keines der Module die ich aktiviert habe.

Im Anhang meine phpinfo() Seite und meine php.ini


----------



## Sven Petruschke (4. März 2004)

Drei dumme Fragen:
1.) Hast Du den Webserver neu gestartet?
2.) Hast Du die Änderungen an der php.ini im Windows-Verzeichnis vorgenommen?
3.) Gibt es die Extension php_ldap.dll?

snuu


----------



## AlexD1979 (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von snuu _
> *Drei dumme Fragen:
> 1.) Hast Du den Webserver neu gestartet?
> 2.) Hast Du die Änderungen an der php.ini im Windows-Verzeichnis vorgenommen?
> ...



Drei Antwortden dazu:
zu 1.)
 Ja sicher, der Apache staret neu ohne Probleme, keine Fehlermeldungen in der DOS-Box sichtbar.

zu 2)
Meine PHP.INI steht im C:\winnt\system32 und in der habe ich die Änderungen vorgenommen. Mit einer Suche nach Duplikaten von der .ini bin ich nicht fündig geworden!

zu 3)
die Datei php_ldap.dll steht in c:\php\extensions  UND C:\winnt\system32


----------



## Sven Petruschke (4. März 2004)

Hmm, beim Betrachten Deiner php.info fällt mir nur noch auf, dass das extension_dir auf c:\php4 steht. Dort sind doch aber nicht die extensions, oder?
Standardmäßig müßten die Extensions unter c:\php4\extensions\ stehen. Aber dann frage ich mich, warum keine Fehlermeldung kommt.

snuu


----------



## AlexD1979 (4. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von snuu _
> *Hmm, beim Betrachten Deiner php.info fällt mir nur noch auf, dass das extension_dir auf c:\php4 steht. Dort sind doch aber nicht die extensions, oder?
> Standardmäßig müßten die Extensions unter c:\php4\extensions\ stehen. Aber dann frage ich mich, warum keine Fehlermeldung kommt.
> 
> snuu *



Stimmt, das ist mir nicht aufgefallen!
 Aber ich dachte, die Infos die dort stehen holt er sich aus der php.ini. Dort steht aber der richtige Pfad drin. Woher holt er sich nun das andere "extension_dir"   
 
Hat da jemand eine Ahnung, ob in einer anderen Datei, als in der php.ini noch Einstellungen vorgenommen werden.


----------



## AlexD1979 (25. März 2004)

Hmm 
Ich habe da nun wieder das Problem, allerdings diesmal auf einem Suse Linux 9.0 mit Apache 1.3.27 und PHP 4.3.4 (selbst kompiliert mit Standardeinstellungen).

Auch wenn ich in der  php.ini  (/usr/local/lib/php.ini/) die Semikolon weggenommen habe vor dem LDAP - Modul, kommt immer noch der selbe Fehler. Ich habe den Apache bereits mit reload und restart durchgestartet aber kein Erfolg.

Was ist bei Linux anders als bei Windows


----------

